# Kann zu, Hat sich geklärt



## MKay (21. April 2010)

*Kann zu, Hat sich geklärt*

Hallo, ich habe hier ein Design für meine Homepage. Nur möchte ich den Head verändern. Hier mal der Text: (Das Design ist in CSS)

```
<div align="center"> <table border="0" width="50%" id="table"> /* Design Copyright by [url=http://www.djrezo.de.tl]|->Dj Rezo<-| music is my life - Start[/url] */ <style type="text/css"><!-- 
td{color:#FFFFFF;} 
a{color:#FFFFFF;font-size:15px;} 
a:visited{font-size:15px;} 
a:hover{font-size:15px;} 
body{background-attachment:fixed;background-image:url(http://img.webme.com/pic/d/djrezo-test/bgground.png);} 
td.nav{background-image:url(http://img.webme.com/pic/d/djrezo//button_tac.jpg);} 
td.nav:hover{background-image:url([url]http://img.webme.com/pic/d/djrezo/button_tac2.jpg[/url] );} 
td.nav_heading{background-image:url(http://img.webme.com/pic/d/djrezo/navi_tac.jpg);height:58px;}
td.nav a{color:#FFFFFF;} 
td.edit_below_nav{visibility:hidden;} 
[B][COLOR="Red"]td.edit_header_full{background-image:url([url]http://img.webme.com/pic/d/djrezo-test/header_ta2.png[/url])[/B];height:194px;} 
td.edit_content{background-image:url(http://img.webme.com/pic/d/djrezo/mitte_tac.jpg);} 
div{color:#FFFFFF;width:100%;} 
td.edit_content_top{background-image:url(http://img.webme.com/pic/d/djrezo-test/contenttop_ta.jpg);height:58px;}
td.edit_content_bottom{background-image:url(http://img.webme.com/pic/d/djrezo/mitte_tac.jpg);} 
td.edit_content_bottom2{background-image:url(http://img.webme.com/pic/d/djrezo/footer_tac.jpg);height:58px;} 
td.edit_rechts_sbg{background-image:url();}
td.edit_navi_headbg{background-image:url();} 
td.edit_rechts_cbg{background-image:url();}
td.edit_rb_footer{background-image:url();} 
td.shouty{background-image:url();background-color:transparent;} 
td.shouty2{background-image:url();background-color:transparent;} 
td.shouty3{background-image:url();background-color:transparent;} 
td.shouty4{background-image:url();background-color:transparent;} 
td.shouty5{background-image:url();background-color:transparent;} 
td.edit_rechts_bottom{background-image:url(http://img.webme.com/pic/d/djrezo/rechtshi_tac.jpg);}
td.sidebar_heading{background-image:url(http://img.webme.com/pic/d/djrezo/right_tac.jpg);height:58px;} 
tr.checked_menu td{background-image:url(http://img.webme.com/pic/d/djrezo/button_tac.jpg);} 
tr.checked_menu td:hover{background-image:url(http://img.webme.com/pic/d/djrezo/button_tac2.jpg);} 
--></style>
```

Kann mir jemand helfen?
Der rote ist es oder?
-Ja es ist er!
Nun möchte ich einen Hover Button in Blau(wenn man drüber fährt soll er blau werden)

So siehst im Mom. aus:
*LINK*


----------



## Bauer87 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand beim design helfen?*

Hier ein Tipp zum Design. Mit folgendem Code kann man HTML (schließt CSS ein) hier im Forum schöner anzeigen lassen.

```
[HTML] [/_HTML]
```
(Ohne den Unterstrich.)


----------



## MKay (21. April 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand beim design helfen?*

Danke, tut mir leid das ich jetzt das Forum "verschandelt" habe.Nun sieht miene Homepage schon mal optisch schöner aus
Welches Bild sorgt für das wiederholte Info Bild? ich will das ändern jeweils durch: shoutbox und mitwirkende


----------



## Low (21. April 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand beim design helfen?*


```
<td width="168" align="left" valign="top" background="http://theme.webme.com/designs/iceblue/images/rechts_bg2.gif" class="edit_rechts_bottom">
                                    <table id="[B]sidebar_heading_1[/B]" width="168" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
                                        <tr>
                                            <td class="sidebar_heading"> </td>
                                        </tr>
                                        <tr>
                                            <td class="shouty">
Danke an:<br />

GTA4YOU<br />
Sebe20<br />
FireTeufel<br />
Smoking Ace                                            </td>
                                        </tr>
                                        <tr>
                                            <td background="http://theme.webme.com/designs/iceblue/images/poll_bottom_bg.gif" height="27" class="edit_rb_footer" id="edit_rb_footer_1"> </td>
                                        </tr>
                                    </table>

                                    <table width="168" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" id="[B]sidebar_heading_2[/B]">
                                        <tr>
                                            <td class="sidebar_heading"> </td>
                                        </tr>
                                        <tr>
                                            <td class="shouty2">
                                                Design by: Dj Rezo                                            </td>
                                        </tr>

                                        <tr>
                                            <td background="http://theme.webme.com/designs/iceblue/images/poll_bottom_bg.gif" height="27" class="edit_rb_footer" id="edit_rb_footer_2"> </td>
                                        </tr>
                                    </table>
                                    <table width="168" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" id="[B]sidebar_heading_3[/B]">
                                        <tr>
                                            <td class="sidebar_heading"></td>
                                        </tr>
                                        <tr>
```
Das müsste das sein oder habe ich was falsch verstanden?


EDIT:
Such einfach im Quelltext nach Sidebar_Heading_1 , Sidebar_Heading_2 und Sidebar_Heading 3.
Die musst dann halt jeweils in der Style Anweisung umändern das die sich das Bild von Shoutbox etc. holen.

*EDIT2:*
Ich würde das Made by aus dem Header nehmen. Das verdeckt doch das halbe Bild 
Dann würde ich die Bilder als thumbnail einrichten.
Für die User dieser Website wäre es auch sehr nett ihnen eine Möglichkeit ihre Screenshots auf deiner Website zu veröffentlichen.
Du könntest eine Upload Funktion einrichten die die Bilder z.B. unter einem extra Punkt auf deiner website speichert.
Dann würde ich die Website auf einen anderen Hoster legen wie z.B. bplaced.net. Die Werbung da ist ja grausam. Bei jedem klick öffnet sich ein Pop-Up
Das Design könnte heller sein.
Mein Tipp: Fang eine neue Website die z.B. auf Joomla basiert an. Du könntest mit einem vorgefertigtem Template anfangen und erweitern bzw. umgestalten. Ich weiß nicht inwiefern du ein ganzen template von null hoch coden kannst.


----------



## Bauer87 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand beim design helfen?*

Das ganze Design hat ab von deiner Fragestellung noch viel größere Probleme:


Man kann die helle Schrift auf den Buttons in der Navigation kaum lesen. Diese sind oben ebenfalls sehr hell. Dadurch wird der Kontrast schlecht und man erkennt nur die untere Hälfte der Buchstaben deutlich.
Die Buttons haben keine Funktion. Der Mouse-Over-Effekt impliziert, dass man sie drücken kann. In Wirklichkeit ist  aber nur die Schrift ein echter Link.
Die Schriften in der Navigation sind alle verschieden. Ein Grund dafür ist nicht ersichtlich.


----------



## MKay (22. April 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand beim design helfen?*

Zu drittens: Ist mir gerade aufegfallen. Aber umgestellt habe ich dort nichts. Rein garnichts. Mal sehen was der Grund dafür war.
Mal sehen, welche Farbe soll ich denn für die Buttons verwenden? Soll ich jetzt jeden einzelnen Button alleine Verlinken? (ohje,ohje)

Edit zu 3.: Es wahren keine Unterschiedlichen Schriftarten, an einigen stellen würde "Kursiv" und "Unterstrichen" angekreuzt.



Low schrieb:


> EDIT2:
> Ich würde das Made by aus dem Header nehmen. Das verdeckt doch das halbe Bild


Schon geschehen


Low schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Such einfach im Quelltext nach Sidebar_Heading_1 , Sidebar_Heading_2 und Sidebar_Heading 3.
> Die musst dann halt jeweils in der Style Anweisung umändern das die sich das Bild von Shoutbox etc. holen.



Gelesen Hab ich es, aber mit der Umführung hackt es noch ein wenig 


Low schrieb:


> Die Werbung da ist ja grausam. Bei jedem klick öffnet sich ein Pop-Up



Bei mir hat sich dort noch nie ein PopUp geöffnet, egal welchen Browser, bzw. welchen PC ich nutze.
(lies mal auf meiner Page, Rechtliches durch, steht sogar rot und fett UND unterstrichen in der Überschrift)(Ja, an der Rechtschreibung arbeiten wir noch)


----------



## Low (22. April 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand beim design helfen?*

Mit grausam meine ich nicht den Inhalt der Werbung sondern wie häufig diese erscheint.
Benutze den Adblock Plus als Pop-Up blocker aber der hilft mir da auch nicht. Müsste ich mir den Link aus dem Quelltext suchen und selbst Filtern aber egal...
Das sich bei dir keine Werbung öffnet, komisch. Hast vielleicht als Admin der Seite ein Cookie was die Werbung nicht öffnen lässt


----------



## MKay (22. April 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand beim design helfen?*

Ne, Hab bei Opera nix gemacht. (Opera FTW!)
Naja, die 2,90€ kann ich aufbringen, die Werbung zu sperren XD


----------



## Nomad (22. April 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand beim design helfen?*

bei mir blockt Opera auch  von alleine 
Sieht aber gut aus deine Hp


----------



## MKay (23. April 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand beim design helfen?*

Jo, Danke  Mal sehen was sich noch machen lässt(Bilder Upload, eigenes Banner ect.)


----------



## MKay (24. April 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand beim design helfen?*

Kann mir jemand zeigen(bzw. Erklären) wie ich eine Upload funktion einrichten kann.


----------



## zcei (24. April 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand beim design helfen?*

Doppelposts vermeiden :p

Uploadfunktion ist da schon schwieriger. Brauchst halt PHP/Perl.
Ich würd sagen, geh in nen Buchladen und hol dir ein PHP Buch von "Galileo Computing"
Für den Anfang das hier: Galileo Computing : Buch : Einstieg in PHP 5.3 und MySQL 5.4


----------



## MKay (24. April 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand beim design helfen?*



zcei schrieb:


> Doppelposts vermeiden :p



Hätte gedacht, das man nach 24H ohne antwort eines anderen user posten darf. Aber egal, als ich es bemerkt hatte, wars zu spät (mein post erschein erst nach dem doppelpost :/)
Und zum Hand(buch)software:
Ich geb vorerst keine 25€ +Porto für eine Free-Homepage aus. ich weis ned mal ob diese Homepage das kann. 
Aber ohne gehts wohl ned(befürchte ich)


----------



## zcei (24. April 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand beim design helfen?*

Ups. da war ich wieder zu vorlaut  nicht auf die Zeit geachtet 

Naja, man kann sich PHP auch per Internet beibringen, oder sich ein fertiges Script raussuchen. Aber die Anpassung an deine Seite hapert dann wieder!

MfG zcei


----------



## MKay (24. April 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand beim design helfen?*



> Aber die Anpassung an deine Seite hapert dann wieder!


Aus dem satz werd ich nicht schlau, eher stutzig 
Kritik an mich oder Das ich ohne vernünftige anleitung alles verhunzen würde?


----------



## zcei (24. April 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand beim design helfen?*

Eher letzteres 

Ich habe in meiner PHP Anfangszeit es auch nicht richtig hinbekommen ein Gästebuch einzuarbeiten.
Und das kostete mich dann 3 Tage den Fehler zu finden.
Mittlerweile gehts, aber bei Uploadsachen musst du mit nen paar Kniffen arbeiten, damit nicht alles wieder verloren geht / Sicherheit vorhanden ist.


----------



## MKay (24. April 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand beim design helfen?*

K, ich lass es vorerst mal weg Aber soo schlimm ist die seite für eine Free HP doch nciht?


----------



## zcei (25. April 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand beim design helfen?*

Naja, was sollen die auch groß hochladen?
Spiele-Screenshots kannste ja per (dafür eingerichteter) Email Adresse zukommen lassen und dann lädst du sie halt per FTP hoch.


----------



## MKay (25. April 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand beim design helfen?*

Na denn  Jetzt habe ich ja das Radio drinne, aber wie mache ich es das die Obere kannte des Radios mit der Oberen Kante zusammenliegt und wenn es geöffnet wird, soll der untere Rand(logisch) nach unten.Wo muss ich es ändern?

```
<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0" width="170" height="380" id="tuner" align="middle"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="menu" value="false" /><param name="movie" value="http://www.rockstargames.com/IV/wet/electrochoc/tuner.swf" /><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#000000" />	<embed src="http://www.rockstargames.com/IV/wet/electrochoc/tuner.swf" quality="high" bgcolor="#000000" menu="false" width="155" height="380" name="tuner" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="always" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" ></embed></object>
```

Das ist die zeile oder? (align="middle")


----------



## MKay (26. April 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand beim design helfen?*

Also: Ich will jetzt Bei den Boxen Rechts von der Homepage, das wiederholte INFO durch Bilder in denen Radio und ShoutBox drinne steht, ersetzen. Sind das Fertige Bilder oder kann ich das durch eingabe im CSS ändern? Das habe ich bei der ersten Erklärung noch nciht verstanden.
Gruß,
MKay


----------



## MKay (28. April 2010)

*AW: Kann mir jemand beim design helfen?*

Jetzt bin ich stinksauer! jemand hat MEIN DESIGN GEKLAUT!!!!!! HAAARGENAU MEINS!!!!
Bild im Anhang, Passwort geändert, Support informirt, Besitzer der Seite informiert-son Spast!
erstes Bild(geklautegrafik) Bild der anderen HP
2tes Bild, Bild meiner Homepage, die zudem Verwurstet wurde.

Hätt ich bloß nciht das "Made by" aus dem header genommen


----------



## zcei (28. April 2010)

*AW: Design meiner Homepage wurde geklaut!!*

Hattest du dein Design selber gemacht?

Das war doch auch von wo anders oder?


----------



## MKay (28. April 2010)

*AW: Design meiner Homepage wurde geklaut!!*

Ja, habe es aber modifiziert(buttons, hintergrund) habe es als vorlage genutzt, da ich nicht wusste wo und wie ich die sachen einbinde, bzw. wie ich verlinke. das design ist aber eindeutig meins.


----------



## Bauer87 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Design meiner Homepage wurde geklaut!!*

Naja, „geklaut“ trifft es wohl nicht so ganz: Du hast deine Hompage ja noch.  Aber kopiert trifft es schon.

Zumindest, wenn der Hintergrund des Headers von dir kommt, bleiben dir nun alle Möglichkeiten von „Freuen, dass jemand deine Arbeit offenbar mag“ bis hin zu den Perversitäten des Urheberrechts (Abmahnen ohne Warnung). Der ideale Weg liegt wohl irgendwo in der Mitte.

PS: Was hat eigentlich die Überschrift „GTA 4-Pics“ mit deiner Seite zu tun? Ich glaube dass du selber deine Grafiken auch schon von irgendwo kopiert hast, wo du sie gerne leiden mochtest. Und das wird dem Betreiber der anderen Seite genau so gehen.


----------



## MKay (29. April 2010)

*AW: Design meiner Homepage wurde geklaut!!*

Das bild habe ich gemacht. mit fraps. beweis? MEINE FESTPLATTE! wers nicht glaubt, dem schick für nur 200€ meine HDD zu, dann weis er das ich das Head gemacht hab.
GTA4-Pics: eigtl. wollte ich damas nur Bilder von GTA4 mit ENB und anderen Mods veröffentlichen. Dann aber habe ich den Simple Native Trainer gehabt, keiner wusste wie man ihn installiert und schon hatte ich ein Tutortial.
Das Head habe ich mit Photoshop gemacht, einfach Text drauf, Rahmen dazu und fertig hat man ein eins-A Head.
Der Betreiber der anderen Homepage hat mein Passwort geknackt, das Design Ausgeschnitten, es bemerkt, wieder eingefügt, aber vorher ein:"/", vergessen die Zeile in der steht, dass das Navi schwarz ist, und es dann so abgespeichert.
Von miraus kann ein Rechtsanwalt herkommen und nachsehen, ob ich das bild gemacht habe. ICH habe das Bild gemacht, es bearbeitet und ins I-Net gestellt.


----------



## Bauer87 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Design meiner Homepage wurde geklaut!!*

Ist ja gut, wir glauben dir, dass das Bild von dir kommt. (Photoshop wäre da wieder ein anderes Thema…)

Aber dass jemand dein Passwort knackt, die Sachen vom Server löscht und dann wieder drauf kopiert… DAS ist echt komisch. An die Daten kommt man ja eh auch ohne Passwort — dafür steht es ja im Internet.


----------



## MKay (29. April 2010)

*AW: Design meiner Homepage wurde geklaut!!*

O.K. hats aj recht, aber das design wurde über den "homepage-Baukasten"(ein großer fehler :/)
mein alets passwort war nicht gerade geistreich-.- (es war nicht 12345!)
Hab ihm gesagt(besitzer der homepage) das er das header haben kann, wenn er den jetzigen titel (gta4-pics) entfernt. also darf ich ihm den leer-header schicken, das sollte sich in hoff. in wohlgefallen lösen.


----------



## MKay (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kann zu, Hat sich geklärt*

Und nun hat es sich in wohlgefallen gelöst, ohne das die Seite gesperrt wurde.


----------

